# Nerviger Bug in ANNO 1404    HILFE!!!



## nonamehero95 (20. Mai 2010)

wenn ich einen auftrag vom sultan bekomme, bei dem ich eine entermannschaft an bord nehem muss, wird die entermanschaft nicht angenommen!!
kennt jemand diesen bug auch? wenn ja, HILFE!!!


----------



## OpamitKruecke (20. Mai 2010)

Zufällig ein zweites schiff im Dockbereich?

Oder schon alle Itemslots voll im Schiff?


----------



## midnight (20. Mai 2010)

Falls dein Schiff voll ist, landet das benötige Item neben dem Schiff im Wasser, einfach einsammeln 

so far


----------



## nonamehero95 (20. Mai 2010)

das schiff ist komplett leer (ladekammern nur)
aber normal sollte der das doch dann in einen freien laderaum legen, oder ?
es stand zwar mit anderen schiffen vor dem kontor, aber den rest hab ich weggeschickt und dann das alleine wieder zurück


----------



## iRaptor (20. Mai 2010)

Hast du auch auf die kleinen Menschen im Meer draufgeklickt?
Nur hinfahren reicht nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2010)

nonamehero95 schrieb:


> das schiff ist komplett leer (ladekammern nur)
> aber normal sollte der das doch dann in einen freien laderaum legen, oder ?
> es stand zwar mit anderen schiffen vor dem kontor, aber den rest hab ich weggeschickt und dann das alleine wieder zurück


Mal ne vlt dumme Frage: ist die "Entermannschaft" vlt. schon gesockelt worden, vlt. auch bei einem Deiner anderen Schiffe, die kurz beim Kontor waren? Du hast ja rechts bei nem Schiff auch mind. einen Slot für ein Item wie zB besseres Segel oder bessere Kanonen. DA kommt auch die "Entermannschaft" rein, das ist ein Symbol mit so nem 4-Fach Haken oder so - KEINE Personen als Symbol. Wenn da ein Slot frei war, als Du beim Kontor angekommen bist, dann wurde die Entermannschaft nämlich direkt in den Slot abgelegt und nicht im Laderaum.

Um das gegnerische Schiff dann zu entern musst dann mit Deinem Schiff das Zielschiff überholen bzw. den Weg abschneiden und dann auf den Haken klicken, dann mit der Maus auf das Schiff. Dann schiesst Dein Schiff so Seile ab und zieht das andere an sich ran, nach ner Weile hast du es erfolgreich geentert.


----------



## nonamehero95 (21. Mai 2010)

ich kenne das symbol des enterhakens. wenn ich mitder maus über das symbol des auftrags fahre zeigt der mir immer noch den kontor an; und die meldung das der sultan mir die mannschaft überlässt kommt nicht


----------

